
What do you think are the &#34;real&#34; values of the hottest web companies? - jimream
http://www.tbo.com/news/nationworld/MGBMKYZOKYE.html
======
jimream
In my opinion Facebook and Myspace are easily worth 5 billion each. Just
because of the fact that if they were to significantly add features that would
pave the way for future e-commerce and social bookmarking they could start
with a tremendous amount of base users.

However, I feel that even the leaders Google, Facebook, Reddit/Digg, wikipedia
etc. are extremely prone to "better" products being developed.

Friendster is the cliche. Myspace came out and simply by creating a move
customizable and music - friendly layout, attracted musicians and most
importantly (all their fans) I feel that even Google's adsense and search
engine advertising is not the best.

The Internet allows for the most optimal ways sharing information as a species
and we will continue to develop the web tools that are most important for the
advancement of our cultures. This is where we will see true Internet Goliaths.
I think in 5-10 years the largest internet company will be worth trillions,
rather than billions.

Does anyone else agree that not only is technology increasing exponentially,
but the price of the greatest Internet companies will also continue to
increase exponentially? does anyone else think that there is is a website
format that the world could use as its official database off information? I
see it and hope it will lead to a new, and better age of human existence. Does
anyone else?

JGR

------
pg
this is a duplicate submission

